# Mystery Gastro Problems...HELP!



## catfishbiff (Jan 6, 2016)

Im a 22 year old female. Im 5'10" and weigh 110 pounds; 4 months ago I weighed 145ish. Ive been discovering things about my diet over the last 3 years, like I can't eat red meat anymore, pork, and chicken most of the time. Dairy, alcohol, fast/processed foods dont agree with me either. The last 6 months things have gotten dramatically worse. Im not lactose intolerant, Ive had a urea breath test that came back negative, I've had an upper GI, EGD, many other Upper GI tests and the doctors havent found ANYTHING. I've also developed a chronic cough that tastes metallicy in the back of my throat, I cant stop sneezing, my nose is ALWAYS dripping clear mucus, and sometimes my chest gets super tight and I cant breathe, especially at night.

It all started with me just having "stomach attacks"; I would just start vomiting non stop for hours or days at a time, then once i finally could quell the nausea and eat something that agreed with me, I would get better. But I would be sick 5/7 days of the week. I started noticing a lot of noise coming from my stomach whenever I ate, and sometimes I would be super bloated. If I ate something while feeling icky, or sometimes when I felt fine, it would immediately come back up like a trampoline. I remember once I felt so ill so I drank a bunch of water to try and make it go away and it bounced right back up and it was still ICE COLD. WEirdest feeling ever. I have thrown up so much I have not one but TWO hernias  All upper GI symptoms, no lower. I was in a constant state of feeling icky. My stomach always felt unsettled. I went to the doctor once I realized it wasnt going to stop, and she put me on an anti anxiety med and Nexium and a pill to help the nausea if I felt the stomach attack coming on. She also recommended some dietary changes, including cutting out alcohol and fast food, which I consumed frequently but not in excess by any means. I got pneumonia during this time and was on codeine, prednisone, and a z pack. Once I rebounded from that, and have tried to be more careful about my diet and taking the Nexium, I dont feel uncomfortable all the time anymore, but I still cant eat a lot of dairy products or meats, etc. The thing is, even when I am super careful and have had a good week, I still have these attacks. I had one yesterday after eating a raw organic carrot. I just couldnt stop throwing up. I also have noticed my nails flaking, mental fog, 0 libido, Ive lost about 30 pounds in 4 months (145ish to 110), Ill either skip a period or have one for 2-3 weeks super heavy even though I take birth control pills, I dont sleep well and wake up 3-4 times a night, Im very anxious and stressed even with the anxiety meds, and I am always cold and always tired. Sometimes Ill spike a fever with the vomiting but it only goes up to about 101 and doesnt last for more than a day even if the vomiting is a several day battle. This past weekend I also had this crazy face flare up where my skin swelled and turned red and started BURNING for a day, and even pure aloe vera wouldnt help. I got some allegra and the next day I was still slightly burning and red but the swelling had gone down. Now my face isnt PEELING per se, but I can take my thumb and run it across my face and a film of skin will come off.

No matter what tests they run they always come back negative. Its so hard to predict what will make me sick and to be sick for days at a time just not being able to keep ANYTHING down, and then getting actually sick with a cold or pneumonia because Im so run down. I dont know what to do. Am I sensitive to preservatives or something on the food? Can I not process something correctly? IS something else wrong? I really dont know what to make of all these sypmtoms and wonder if theyre related even though they seem like gastro/allergy/reproductive organ issues seperately. I dont know if I should be more concerned than I am because Ive just been assigning all my problems to dietary changes, i.e. the weight loss to cutting out fast food and alcohol. If anyone has had this and can offer advice I would appreciate it!


----------



## Cherry Esteban (Jan 26, 2016)

I think what ur feeling is a symptoms of hypochlorydia or low stomach acid..i was diagnosed with gerd last year because of my being hyper acidic my stomach sphincter opens and causes my acid to go back to esophagus.was always bloated and feel like have burning sensation on my chest, esophagus and neck.the burning sensation on my stomach radiates at my back.so i was like having a lower back pain.i took nexium, omeprazole..my gerd gone when i took omeprazole risek insta and domperidone.but my upper stomach still hurts after completing medications.my skin becomes dry, my nails started to become brittle and cracked.my stomach bloats after eating meat and flatulence also.got dizzy..i search on the net hyperacidity symptoms mimics low acidity but in addition cracked nails and dry skin also is a sign of low acid in the stomach.i started to change my eating habits i do not eat hard to digest food.i take vitamin and mineral supplement high in vit a,b,d,e magnesium and zinc i took probiotics and digestive enzyme.betaine is ok if u eat meat only. Squeeze a lemon in water and drink it instead of soda.avoid soda drinks.avoid eating fast avoid alcoholic drinks.eats fresh and raw fruits and vegetables instead of fastfoods.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I would start off by learning what the Human Microbiome is. It is very important. Amazingly, imbalances/disturbances of our microbiomes are being connected with a long list of diseases.

We have microbiomes in different areas of our bodies, a skin microbiome, ear microibome, nose microbiome, intestinal microbiome, a stomach microbiome, etc, etc. We even have bacteria in our blood. It's not all bad though. It turns out we couldn't live with out our good, helpful bacteria. We need them, they need us.

Though I've read quite a bit about the intestinal microbiome and the research being done, I haven't looked for much about the microbiome of the stomach and esophagus. Since you do not report any 'lower end' problems, it appears your stomach and esophagus microbiomes are imbalanced or disturbed. When we take antibiotics we kill bacteria, trouble is, we are also killing our good, helpful bacteria, which leads to other problems.

Learn what the human microbiome is. Learn everything you can about it. This is where you need to start.

One last thing; eating fresh fruits and fresh vegetables are good for our microbiomes. Fresh is best. Eat a variety of fresh fruits and fresh vegetables, along with unsalted and unroasted nuts and seeds, and raw honey. These are good, if, you can tolerate them. Avoid all sugars, and processed foods.


----------

